# Active Traders



## collector01 (15 May 2012)

Does anyone have any experience in dealing with the firm trading as Active Brokers?  NB They charge an annual fee of $4k for trading on a minimum client portfolio of $10K.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (15 May 2012)

Sounds good.  Sign me up.


----------



## CanOz (15 May 2012)

collector01 said:


> Does anyone have any experience in dealing with the firm trading as Active Brokers?  NB They charge an annual fee of $4k for trading on a minimum client portfolio of $10K.




Would anyone seriously consider this, what joke!!!:screwy:

CanOz


----------



## stockGURU (15 May 2012)

Formerly known as the Australian Stock Investment Group (ASIG). There is a thread here at ASF about them: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19360

You have to be concerned about a company that keeps on changing their name because their old name gets such a bad reputation: http://www.ripoffreport.com/investm...ve-tra/asi-group-active-traders-act-a5068.htm

I would stay as far away from this mob as you possibly can, unless you like giving your money away.


----------



## Chasero (16 May 2012)

collector01 said:


> Does anyone have any experience in dealing with the firm trading as Active Brokers?  NB They charge an annual fee of $4k for trading on a minimum client portfolio of $10K.




So you give them 10k for them to generate a -40% return on your investment...

You are trusting them to generate more than +40% return to break even.

+40% returns... gotta lookup the number of companies that can do this. 

More than likely you're 10k is going to be a big fat 0 by the time they are done with you. It's going to be eaten away by all the fees.

Doesn't sound too bad if you are investing 100k with them, but really? 4k a year is a bit excessive don't ya think?


----------



## skc (16 May 2012)

Chasero said:


> So you give them 10k for them to generate a -40% return on your investment...
> 
> You are trusting them to generate more than +40% return to break even.
> 
> ...




You need them to generate a 67% return to breakeven. As you are only left with $6k after joining.


----------



## Uwes (3 July 2012)

Chasero said:


> So you give them 10k for them to generate a -40% return on your investment...
> 
> You are trusting them to generate more than +40% return to break even.
> 
> ...




I came across this post today after doing a search specifically for experience of Active Traders. I got a call from someone from Active Traders today, probably via a Super Fund I just exited. Anyway I got a run down over the phone while looking through various aspects of their website. You can login as a guest and look at their stuff. It all sounded OK sort of - well of course they only tell you the good bits but they also have stats about their operation ie, percentages of profits and losses. They notify you with recommendations and you're free to say yes or no to the trades as they come up. I just thought the $4000 was a bit steep. Then again I wonder if I would trade for someone for much less for a year. I was offered a deal that is only for the first week of July of 3 years 'membership' for $4900. It wasn't really a hard sell I'll give them that. Another of their stats was: if you had invested with them for the past 4 or 5 years (I forget which) your $10,000 would have been $59,000.


----------



## notting (3 July 2012)

Uwes said:


> I was offered a deal that is only for the first week of July of 3 years 'membership' for $4900. It wasn't really a hard sell I'll give them that. Another of their stats was: if you had invested with them for the past 4 or 5 years (I forget which) your $10,000 would have been $59,000.




Ask them for a full copy of all the trades to be sent to you so you can audit them and have them validated by the brokers whom they placed them with. Ask them to also be sent to you in paper format with a signature validating their authenticity and affirming that no trades have been omitted from their model system!  Tell them you will have them audited. As you may be putting millions into it.
I humored them by allowing them to sell me their spin and found it amusing to hear them claiming that they had not been trading the ASX because it would be stupid given the volatility so they had skillfully been trading foreign exchange, they then proceeded to show me a couple of stellar trades they had recently made on the ASX!!!:flush:


----------



## Uwes (3 July 2012)

notting said:


> Ask them for a full copy of all the trades to be sent to you so you can audit them and have them validated by the brokers whom they placed them with. Ask them to also be sent to you in paper format with a signature validating their authenticity and affirming that no trades have been omitted from their model system!  Tell them you will have them audited. As you may be putting millions into it.
> I humored them by allowing them to sell me their spin and found it amusing to hear them claiming that they had not been trading the ASX because it would be stupid given the volatility so they had skillfully been trading foreign exchange, they then proceeded to show me a couple of stellar trades they had recently made on the ASX!!!:flush:




Don't think I'll bother at this stage given the reports I've read since. Reminds me now of a horse betting scam that was running on the Gold Coast about 10 years ago. They were asking about the same money! Thanks for the story.


----------



## collector01 (11 July 2012)

I'm unable to verify the bona fides of the business.  Also bear in mind the inherent risk of trading in markets which one does not understand using strategies which are also not fully undestood.


----------



## YELNATS (17 September 2012)

collector01 said:


> I'm unable to verify the bona fides of the business.  Also bear in mind the inherent risk of trading in markets which one does not understand using strategies which are also not fully undestood.




I was approached by phone today by this company. They started by asking whether I remembered signing up with them. I said no, as I had no recollection. They said it may have been some time ago that I sent my details to them. I don't find that believable, what decent business would take weeks or months to follow-up on leads?

Anyway, they want to ring back tomorrow to take me through their demonstration. Based on the tone of comments on this thread and the fact that I'm a more of a yield-investor not a trader, I think I'll probably politely decline their offering.


----------



## gemster550 (3 November 2012)

*Active Traders Pty Ltd*

This company is based at the Gold Coast and for an annual fee of $3900 will manage an investment account of at least $15,000.  Their fee covers the management of your account and the brokerage fees. They claim to hold an Australian Financial Services Licence, have been in existence for 5 years and have about 2500 members.  If that's correct then their annual income is nearly $10,000,000.  They claim to manage not more than 6 stocks at a time and seem to trade largely in CFDs.  A graph of their results over the last 5 years shows a steady return with the inevitable up and downs with an investment of $15,000 5 years ago now worth over $60,000.  Even taking into account their fee over 5 years ($20,000), the return is over 30%. Any comments/experience????


----------



## Porper (3 November 2012)

*Re: Active Traders Pty Ltd*



gemster550 said:


> This company is based at the Gold Coast and for an annual fee of $3900 will manage an investment account of at least $15,000.




Seems very expensive though never heard of them. Make sure you get documented evidence of their claimed performance...and the risks of total loss of funds. Also make sure they are actually licensed. 

Although with you being a first time poster I assume it's a SPAM post.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (3 November 2012)

*Re: Active Traders Pty Ltd*

You won't see your money again.  It should be glaringly obvious.


----------



## gemster550 (3 November 2012)

*Re: Active Traders Pty Ltd*



Porper said:


> Seems very expensive though never heard of them. Make sure you get documented evidence of their claimed performance...and the risks of total loss of funds. Also make sure they are actually licensed.
> 
> Although with you being a first time poster I assume it's a SPAM post.




Thanks for the comments. It wasn't a spam thing. They had spoken to me before.  I was interested only because they do the trades (hence the high fee).  I have had a go at share trading but not successfully. I am sure the professionals do much better.  Active Traders claim they only get it right about 55% of the time so what chance does an ordinary person have.  I am inclined to let it go but will do the checks you suggest.  Thanks again......Gemster550


----------



## gemster550 (3 November 2012)

*Re: Active Traders Pty Ltd*



Porper said:


> Seems very expensive though never heard of them. Make sure you get documented evidence of their claimed performance...and the risks of total loss of funds. Also make sure they are actually licensed.
> 
> Although with you being a first time poster I assume it's a SPAM post.




Hi Ralph.  Not seeking any comment but have found them on the ASIC site.  Active Traders P/L is an authorised representative (AFSL Rep Number 417381) of AFS Licence 323182 (Alion P/L). I think that means they meet the rego requirements when they register and it doesn't give any confort re the quality and durability of the business....Gemster550


----------



## ogden (15 December 2012)

*Re: Active Traders Pty Ltd*



gemster550 said:


> Hi Ralph.  Not seeking any comment but have found them on the ASIC site.  Active Traders P/L is an authorised representative (AFSL Rep Number 417381) of AFS Licence 323182 (Alion P/L). I think that means they meet the rego requirements when they register and it doesn't give any confort re the quality and durability of the business....Gemster550





OK, it looks like, apart from Uwes (thanks Uwes), there is not alot of actual business experience, good or bad, with this group Active Traders P/L.

I have spent the last week taking calls from a young aggressive salesman from Active Traders who registered my interest on their website, pitching the same deal of a special pre-Xmas sign-up subscription of $4,900 which would give me 3 year's recommendations/trading assistance, using your minimum $15,000 trading bank from which they will place your CFD trades on your behalf. 

Their CFD margin is a flat 10%, and there are brokerage fees of 1.75%. Their profit graphs and trade examples all look good - not spectacular unless you have a starting bank of $100k or more. I came so awfully close to giving him the $4,900 sign-up fee, but managed to find some comments about the Company on this forum. He was far too aggressive.

For me, I will go back to my simple but effective short term strategies based on support/resistance, trading breakouts, and recognising particular candlestick patterns. Self discipline is the key (yes, boring, but it works).

There are some reputable brokerage firms out there (eg. futures brokers) who also provide reliable advice to their clients on market movements. That seems a bit safer.


----------



## sydneydealer (25 June 2013)

Uwes said:


> I came across this post today after doing a search specifically for experience of Active Traders. I got a call from someone from Active Traders today, probably via a Super Fund I just exited. Anyway I got a run down over the phone while looking through various aspects of their website. You can login as a guest and look at their stuff. It all sounded OK sort of - well of course they only tell you the good bits but they also have stats about their operation ie, percentages of profits and losses. They notify you with recommendations and you're free to say yes or no to the trades as they come up. I just thought the $4000 was a bit steep. Then again I wonder if I would trade for someone for much less for a year. I was offered a deal that is only for the first week of July of 3 years 'membership' for $4900. It wasn't really a hard sell I'll give them that. Another of their stats was: if you had invested with them for the past 4 or 5 years (I forget which) your $10,000 would have been $59,000.




Long story short i cancelled my subscription with Active Traders earlier this year 2yrs short of my subscription because i lost $10,000 with them in the space of 12 months. Highly recommend not going with them, i thought it all looked good to but ended up paying for it in the end. Learn to trade your own money i recon thats what im going to do next.


----------



## stockGURU (25 June 2013)

Just a warning that the person responsible for Active Traders is now running another business called Australian Shareholder Centre.

It seems to be exactly the same business, just a different name, website and phone number.

If this thread is anything to go by, the volume of complaints made against Active Traders must have been significant enough for him to start setting up shop elsewhere.

You can read about Australian Shareholder Centre here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26968


----------



## saroq (23 July 2013)

Uwes said:


> I came across this post today after doing a search specifically for experience of Active Traders. I got a call from someone from Active Traders today, probably via a Super Fund I just exited. Anyway I got a run down over the phone while looking through various aspects of their website. You can login as a guest and look at their stuff. It all sounded OK sort of - well of course they only tell you the good bits but they also have stats about their operation ie, percentages of profits and losses. They notify you with recommendations and you're free to say yes or no to the trades as they come up. I just thought the $4000 was a bit steep. Then again I wonder if I would trade for someone for much less for a year. I was offered a deal that is only for the first week of July of 3 years 'membership' for $4900. It wasn't really a hard sell I'll give them that. Another of their stats was: if you had invested with them for the past 4 or 5 years (I forget which) your $10,000 would have been $59,000.




Tell them you'll join if they agree to take their $4,900 after they've turned your $10,000 into $63,900 but you'll give them 4 or 5 years to do it.


----------

